

Amazon sellers can associate your personal info to bad reviews - jimmyrcom
http://www.amazon.com/review/R5FPKAO3QSMZZ/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm
got a home phone call telling me seller didn't like the bad review of a bathroom scale, see vid review for audio
======
jimmyrcom
got a home phone call telling me seller didn't like the negative review i
gave. reviewed months after purchase

